# BeQuiet Silent Wings als CPU Fan



## TigerFuchs (21. September 2012)

Hallo zammen,

ich benutze einen Scythe Mugen 2 als CPU Kühler bei meinem Core i5 2500 K (4.1GHz). Der Standardlüfter ist mir mittlerweile zu laut. Kann ich den durch einen BeQuiet Silent Wings 2 ersetzen oder bedenke ich dabei irgendetwas nicht?


----------



## Stryke7 (21. September 2012)

CPU-Lüfter und Gehäuselüfter sind zwar etwas anders geformt _(anderer Flügelwinkel), aber man kann sie trotzdem nehmen.

Du solltest aber dran denken, eine PWM-Version zu kaufen und sie sollte ähnlich viel  Luftdurchsatz haben wie der original-lüfter.


----------



## skyscraper (21. September 2012)

Eventuell kannst du auch den Lüfter runterregeln damit er nicht mehr so laut ist.


----------



## eXEC-XTX (21. September 2012)

Ich habe auch den Standardlüfter des EKL Brocken durch zwei BeQuiet Silent Wings ausgetauscht - einen "blasenden" mit PWM-Steuerung, einen saugenden mit 3 Pin-Anschluss an einer Lüftersteuerung angeschlossen. Alles einwandfrei


----------



## TigerFuchs (21. September 2012)

OK. Danke schonmal. Jetzt habe ich eine blöde Frage. Pustet oder saugt der Standardlüfter beim Skythe Mugen 2. Mein "Kühlkonzept" sieht eigentlich vor das er die Wärme nach oben absaugt und dann von meinen gehäuse Lüfter oben unterstützt wird.


----------



## skyscraper (21. September 2012)

Er sollte pusten.


----------



## TigerFuchs (21. September 2012)

Das heißt ich habe meinen Lüfter auf der falschen Seite verbaut...


----------



## Gast20140625 (21. September 2012)

Er ist etwas stärker, wenn er Pustet, die Luft sollte von rechts nach links (vorne nach hinten) oder von unten nach oben gepustet werden.

In deinem Fall, sollte der Lüfter auf der Unterseite sein und die Luft nach oben durch den Kühler pusten.

Die Siletwings sollten problemlos funktionieren.


----------



## Stryke7 (21. September 2012)

Falls es bei dir aber mehr Sinn macht, in saugen zu lassen, geht das notfalls auch


----------



## Like-a-Sven (23. September 2012)

Ich habe einen Mugen drei und ich habe ihn auch oben saugent montiert das er die Luft nach oben pustet. Ich habe auch mal probiert den Lüfter unten zu platzieren aber da war die cpu unter prime 3grad wärmer aber das liegt vermutlich daran das er dann die warme Luft um die Graka ansaugt


----------



## Plermpel (21. April 2014)

Hallo,

ich weiß man soll keine alten Threads mehr aufrollen, aber ich hab' den hier auf Google ausgegraben und er passt exakt zu meiner Frage: Kann ich SILENT WINGS 2 auf meinen Noctua Kühler drauf packen 





TigerFuchs schrieb:


> ...oder bedenke ich dabei irgendetwas nicht?


Ich musste schon bei den Shadow Wings auf meinem Gehäuse den Akkubohrer auspacken damit ich die Lüfter gefügig machen konnte. Derartige Lüfter werden ja nicht mit herkömmlichen Schrauben befestigt sondern mit so einem Drahthäckchen auf den Kühlkörper gesteckt und bequiet Lüfter haben keinen normalen Rahmen deswegen funktioniert das dann nicht, oder?

THX@ALL, Plermpel


----------



## Gast20140625 (22. April 2014)

Wenn das nur so ein dünner Draht ist, müsste der eigentlich in das kleine Loch der Gummipuffer-Halterung an den BeQuiets passen.
Je nach Auslegung ("oberes" oder "unteres" Loch an einem "normalen" Lüfter) wird die Halteklammer dabei evtl. etwas stärker gebogen oder sogar zu knapp.


EDIT: Hab soeben noch dieses Bild gefunden. Scheint also zu funktionieren.


----------



## Bärenmarke (22. April 2014)

Wieso um Gotteswillen willst du ein Downgrade bei deinen Lüftern machen?

Das wäre wirklich das dümmste was du machen könntest...


----------



## micsterni14 (22. April 2014)

Weil sie leiser sind??? 0.0


----------



## Bärenmarke (22. April 2014)

micsterni14 schrieb:


> Weil sie leiser sind??? 0.0


 


Die sind definitiv nicht leiser, als die Noctua Lüfter! Egal was du nimmst, davon hätte ich auch gerne was!


----------



## Gast20140625 (22. April 2014)

Aber dann schwächer.
Noctua macht jetzt keine schlechten Lüfter, also hört man eher den Luftstrom.
Und selbst wenn nicht sind die Silent Wings nicht für hohen statischen Druck ausgelegt. Sieht man schon an der Stellung der Lüfterblätter. Da wäre z.B. der hier von Noctua deutlich besser. (Wobei das bei Luftkühler noch nicht so wichtig ist wie bei z.B. Radiatoren.)

Alles in allem würd ich nicht sagen, dass es da einen großen Unterschied geben wird. Vermutlich nicht mal bemerkbar.


----------



## mcmarky (22. April 2014)

Kauf dir doch den Originallüfter, der ist günstig und läuft doch geregelt sehr leise. (Habe ich auch im Einsatz)


----------



## Bärenmarke (22. April 2014)

john201050 schrieb:


> Aber dann schwächer.
> Noctua macht jetzt keine schlechten Lüfter, also hört man eher den Luftstrom.


 
Den Luftstrom hört man eig. nur, wenn man sie auf max laufen lässt und das ist nichtmal bei meinem FX 8350 notwendig. Zu mal wie du schon sagtest aufgrund des schlechteren Drucks müssten die Be Quiet mit einer höheren Drehzahl betrieben werden, um die gleiche Kühlleistung zu erzielen.

Vermutlich lässt der TE einfach den Lüfter mit zuviel Drehzahl laufen


----------



## Plermpel (23. April 2014)

Ich habe nen' FX 8320 auf 4 ghz und die lüfter laufen sowieso immer jeweils auf 1700 und 1900rpm. Daran läst sich auch mit bios und ai suite nix ändern, und das obwohl ich ca. 29 grad idle habe.


----------



## LaMort (23. April 2014)

Hatte einen 140er Silent Wing auch mal mit der Einweckring-Methode auf meinem Macho und war nicht sehr begeistert. Hatte schon im Idle ~5° mehr und unter Last ~9°. Auch die Lautstärke hat mich gegenüber dem TY147 nicht überzeugt. Klar bis 500 rpm unhörbar, aber auch mit sehr wenig Luftdurchsatz. Mit 1000 RPM schon lauter als der TY147 und immer noch mit zu wenig Leistung.


----------



## micsterni14 (23. April 2014)

Ich baute mir den hier be quiet! Pure Wings 2 120mm (BL046) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland auf meinen Mugen 3 und muss sagen, ich bin sehr zufrieden Passt auch von allen aktuellen BeQuiet 120mm Lüftern am besten an die Klammern, weil er soetwas wie einen Rahmen statt diesen Gummihalterungen hat.

Das BeQuiet scheinbar Wert auf wenig Lautstärke> "Leistung" legt sollte bekannt sein... Also wer, zbsp wie ich, mehr Wert auf ein sehr leises System legt, dafür gern paar Grad mehr in Kauf nimmt, sollte es schon selbst entscheiden dürfen, was er ausprobieren will


----------



## Bärenmarke (23. April 2014)

micsterni14 schrieb:


> Das BeQuiet scheinbar Wert auf wenig Lautstärke> "Leistung" legt sollte bekannt sein... Also wer, zbsp wie ich, mehr Wert auf ein sehr leises System legt



Be Quiet legt auch Wert auf niedrigen Luftdurchsatz, was gerade bei Kühlern schlecht ist...

Daher wer wirklich Wert auf Lautstärke legt sollte zu den Noctualüftern greifen und erhält ein leises System mit gutem Luftdurchsatz.


----------



## micsterni14 (23. April 2014)

Ich werde es bei meinem nächsten System mal ausprobieren... 

Die Lüfter kaufte ich nach dem PCGH Einkaufsführer, so ist alles BeQuiet geworden. Vorher versuchte ich Xigmatek, Fractal, Scythe in einigen Variationen. Zufrieden war ich nur mit den BeQuiets ,so wie du eben auf deine Noctualüfter schwörst.

Selbst wenn jetzt alle Lüfter und die Grafikkartenkühlung auf höchstmöglichen Prozentzahlen laufen, höre ich den PC kaum

Und wenn ich mir bei gh.de zbsp die Herstellerwerte so anschaue, liegt BQ garnicht so schlecht Produktvergleich be quiet! Silent Wings 2 140mm (BL063), Noctua NF-S12A FLX 120mm | Geizhals Deutschland 

Mal ganz davon abgesehen, das so ziemlich jeder bessere Gehäuselüfter zbsp eine Luftmenge, selbst bei kleinen Drehzahlen, bewegt, die jedes Gehäuse zigmal pro Stunde umwälzen sollte...von daher habe ich eben nach den leisesten gegriffen. Zumindest jene , welche ich in den ganzen Tests als leiseste heraussuchen konnte^^ Wenn du mir jetzt sagst, das Noctua noch leiser ist, probiere ich die eben nächstes mal aus


----------



## Cleriker (23. April 2014)

Du vergleichst einen 140mm BQ mit einem 140er Noctua? 

Hier: http://geizhals.de/?cmp=745193&cmp=870802#xf_top
Vergleich da mal die Lautstärke, Spannungsbereich und Leistungsaufnahme. Da sieht man gut den Unterschied.

Was die Drehzahl angeht...
80 bei 800 zu 100 bei 1000. Also gleich!


----------



## micsterni14 (23. April 2014)

Ich vergleiche einen 140er BQ mit einem 120er Noctua, der von Bärenmarke in einem anderen Thema empfohlen wurde...ok, hätte ich besser umschreiben können^^

Hab genau das auch als Beispiel genommen, weil es genau mich und meinen Fall in der Praxis betroffen hat (Hab 140mm Lüfterplätze die ich auch gern mit 140ern nutzen wollte).

Aber ist sowieso am Thema der wiedereröffnenetn Threads vorbei^^


----------



## Cinnayum (23. April 2014)

LaMort schrieb:


> Hatte einen 140er Silent Wing auch mal mit der Einweckring-Methode auf meinem Macho und war nicht sehr begeistert. Hatte schon im Idle ~5° mehr und unter Last ~9°. Auch die Lautstärke hat mich gegenüber dem TY147 nicht überzeugt. Klar bis 500 rpm unhörbar, aber auch mit sehr wenig Luftdurchsatz. Mit 1000 RPM schon lauter als der TY147 und immer noch mit zu wenig Leistung.


 
Das liegt ja auch daran, dass der Großteil des Luftstroms am Kühler vorbeigeht...

Mein 120mm BQ Pure Wings aus dem Advent-Gewinnspiel  ist auf dem Megahalems montiert und verrichtet beinahe unhörbar seinen Dienst.
Erreicht werden <30°C Filmwiedergabe, 35-39°C in Spielen und höchstens 50°C bei Konvertierung + Spiel parallel.

Die Festplatten und GraKa-Lüfter sind lauter.


----------



## Gast20140625 (23. April 2014)

Das sagt aber nix zu BeQuiet im Vergleich zu anderen Lüftern auf Kühlern aus.
Nur weil es bei dir ausreichen kühl ist heißt das ja nicht, dass andere Lüfter schlechter wären und BeQuiet die besten sind.

Das mit dem Druck und dem Durchsatz hängt auch stark vom Lamellenabstand der Kühler ab.

BTW: Auf Herstellerangaben würd ich nicht unbedingt viel geben.

BeQuiet Lüfter bleiben  doch eher Gehäuselüfter.
Für Luftkühler vllt noch ok, für Radiatoren aber unbrauchbar. (kein geschlossener Rahmen, kaum Druck)


----------



## micsterni14 (23. April 2014)

Die eigentliche Frage war aber, ob sie als CPU Lüfter taugen... Ja, tun sie. Und zwar auch bei 100% extrem leise!


----------



## Plermpel (23. April 2014)

Mein Problem ist doch eher, dass man auf einem ASUS Motherboard keine 3-pin Lüfter am CPU Pannel regeln kann, deswegen laufen die immer auf extrem hoher Drehzahl, der bequiet Silent Wing dreht in etwa gleich schnell und hat dabei 4-pin Stecker, welche von meinem MoBo regelbar sind.


----------



## Bärenmarke (23. April 2014)

micsterni14 schrieb:


> Die Lüfter kaufte ich nach dem PCGH Einkaufsführer, so ist alles BeQuiet geworden. Vorher versuchte ich Xigmatek, Fractal, Scythe in einigen Variationen. Zufrieden war ich nur mit den BeQuiets ,so wie du eben auf deine Noctualüfter schwörst.



PCGH scheinen generell Be Quiet Fanboys zu sein, bei so viel Werbung, brauch man sich auch nicht wundern wieso. 
Deine versuchten Lüfter klingen, aber auch nicht wirklich nach guten...
Ich hab selbst auch die Be Quiet Silentwings 2 ausprobiert und silent ist wirklich was anderes. Mit 12V und 1000 Umdrehungen gingen die absolut gar nicht, erst mit dem 5V Adapter wurde es erträglich und die Montage fand ich im Vergleich zu allen andern echt kacke



micsterni14 schrieb:


> Selbst wenn jetzt alle Lüfter und die Grafikkartenkühlung auf höchstmöglichen Prozentzahlen laufen, höre ich den PC kaum



Dann hörst du schlecht. 



micsterni14 schrieb:


> Und wenn ich mir bei gh.de zbsp die Herstellerwerte so anschaue, liegt BQ garnicht so schlecht Produktvergleich be quiet! Silent Wings 2 140mm (BL063), Noctua NF-S12A FLX 120mm | Geizhals Deutschland



Da sieht man eig. das der Noctua leiser ist. 
Bei Noctua gibt es reine Gehäuselüfter, z.b. den, den ich häufig verlinke, da ist der Luftdruck nicht so hoch, dafür sind sie super leise und bewegen dafür ordentliche Mengen an Luft durch ohne störend zu wirken.
Dann gibt es von Noctua noch Lüfter für Kühler, welche einen höheren Druck erzeugen und damit besser zum kühlen sind, da der Kühler so mehr Wärme abgeben kann, als wenn man Gehäuselüfter dafür verwendet.
Be Quiet hat hingegen so einen allroundlüfter, der sich in beiden Kategorien gewissen anderen Lüftern einfach geschlagen geben muss.



micsterni14 schrieb:


> Mal ganz davon abgesehen, das so ziemlich jeder bessere Gehäuselüfter zbsp eine Luftmenge, selbst bei kleinen Drehzahlen, bewegt, die jedes Gehäuse zigmal pro Stunde umwälzen sollte


Kommt auf das Gehäuse an und die HW die verbaut ist, sollte man so nicht pauschalisieren.



micsterni14 schrieb:


> ..von daher habe ich eben nach den leisesten gegriffen. Zumindest jene , welche ich in den ganzen Tests als leiseste heraussuchen konnte^^



Dann hättest du aber nicht die Be Quiet genommen. 




micsterni14 schrieb:


> Die eigentliche Frage war aber, ob sie als CPU Lüfter taugen... Ja, tun sie. Und zwar auch bei 100% extrem leise!



Nope tun sie nicht, bei einer hitzigen CPU sind die Temps miserabel und bei einer low TDP CPU, kriegen das auch andere Lüfter hin. 

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## skyscraper (23. April 2014)

Tja und wenn es jetzt noch Noctuas in schwarz gäbe, ...



Spoiler



Und wenn das Wörtchen wenn nicht wär, ...


----------



## Luca1801 (23. April 2014)

In einem Video auf Youtube konnte man schwarze Noctua Lüfter zu Gesicht bekommen. Auf meine Anfrage ließ mich der Support wissen, dass jene leider erst in einigen Monaten erhält sein werden.

Hier das Video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E7Y9dV0XX6s


----------



## skyscraper (23. April 2014)

Ok, danke dafür. Das scheint dann aber nur die "Professional"-Edition zu sein, oder?


----------



## Luca1801 (24. April 2014)

Soweit ich das im Video verstanden habe, sollen die neuen schwarzen Lüfter der Schutzklasse IP52 entsprechen (Staubgeschützt, und gegen Schräg einfallendes Tropfwasser (75-90 Grad) geschützt).

Der Motor besitzt dann auch 6 Spulen (anstatt mit 4), was den Lüfter laufruhiger macht, und weniger Vibrationen verursacht. Auch der Stromverbrauch soll dadurch verringert werden.


Laut Video sollen auch günstigere, graue Modelle auf den Markt kommen.


Gruß Luca


----------



## skyscraper (24. April 2014)

Ja, wenn die schwarzen so professionell sind, werden sie bestimmt auch teurer sein.


----------



## Luca1801 (24. April 2014)

Meiner Meinung nach ist der Preis gerechtfertigt, da man erstens einen toll verarbeiteten Lüfter bekommt und dazu dann noch einen vergleichsweise großen Lieferumfang bekommt.


----------

